
Ask HN: What is the most beautiful piece of code you've ever written? - mrsmee89
There&#x27;s a good thread going.<p>&quot;Ask HN: What is the most beautiful piece of code you&#x27;ve ever read?&quot;<p>Along those same lines...
======
chmaynard
"Hello, World" in any programming language. Concise, self-documenting, bug-
free, does one thing well. :)

